# Oh Seniors, Where Are You?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama here. I'm wondering how all my cyber pals are doing these days! Please post your updates and a few recent pictures, if you want. 

Here's a little update on me. For those of you who don't know me, I'm a 13.5 yo muttweiler. My mom has been fiddling around with my herbs, supplements and vitamins and she's finally got it just about right! It's about time! I am still walking 3 times a day and now my walks total at least 2 miles!







I have been going down the stairs by myself in the morning and lately I've also been going upstairs by myself too!







I am also a lot less cranky! I try to jump on my mom when she comes home from work and sometimes I pick up a toy (this causes my brother to panic!) and shake it at her. This is a pretty big deal b/c I have unrepaired torn ligaments in both of my knees and arthritis just about everywhere else. This morning I did splat when I hit the wood floor but I got up ok. The shock of that cold floor must have been what caused it!









My lungs are still messed up but it's easier for me to breath in the colder weather. Plus my mom got some sort of herbal tincture that helps me when I have problems breathing. My mom put two flannel sheets and a blanket on my upstairs futon and bed and that's keeping me really nice and toasty at night.









My mom says I have so many fatty tumors she can't keep track of them all. They don't bother me though, even the big one on my elbow. This is from my rottie dad, rotties are very prone to these things. 

I play for at least 2 minutes every day with my brother, Rafi. I love him very much even though he is really spoiled and leaves balls and toys everywhere for me to trip on.







My mom has taught him to wait for me to go down the stairs and to wake me up when I don't hear her calling me. 

My 16 yo kitty sister, Cleo, is also doing well, although her hip really bothers her in the cold weather. She gets very cranky when it gets bumped! She spends most of her time snuggling with my mom or my brother (I don't like her to snuggle with me) or in her fleece tent. She has also been going on walks with us lately. My mom says she is a bit crazy. 

All of sharing a nap in the sun two weeks ago:










Me and Rafi sharing a leaf pile:










Me in the snow this afternoon. I am hunting for poop but DON'T TELL MY MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ruth,
Great pictures. I did not think Chama was that old. she looks wonderful. I can only hope my Fur-kids are doing as well as she is.

I love reading your post. Last week I wondered where you were, I had not seen you on and missed reading all your post helping everyone.

I have to say I have learned so much for you, If I need an answer for one of my fur-kids I just go looking for your post.
There it is ,the answer.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

hey chama, dylan here. glad to hear your getting around much better. hey, that's big news about the steps. i'm glad we live in a rancher; i only have a few going out my back door and even with my HD, i can still jump down if i have to, you know, run down a squirrel or a puss-cat. i'm 8, and i sure hope i'm as in good shape as you when i'm in my teens. i'm a pro-tennis-ball-destroyer-catcher and i can do a good game of frizz-biz about 10 times a day. i don't like to go for walks; i have to stay around camp and keep an eye on my soldiers, make sure they don't get captured by general flynnie (my dad) and locked up in the "box" like he tries to do to them. 

well, gotta go look after the troops. hope for another update from you soon. rock-on !

your friend, 
dylan


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pictures, Ruth! Chama looks great!







the seniors!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks like they are both in great shape..... what ever you are doing, keep doing it!!!!!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawk Looks like they are both in great shape..... what ever you are doing, keep doing it!!!!!!
















as you can tell the seniors and NOT SO SENIORS are sleepy here too!!!! And Neither Guinness NOR Timer will go up and down a full set of stairs so you're doing WAAAAAY better than us here!!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Chaaaaamaaaaa! Your girlfriend Boni here. What is UP with you? 

Thanks for Twittering us! 

Me? I'm so busy. Mom and Dad have been building Agility Equipment at a crazy rate here. Ok. I took agility class how long ago? Now that Meri and Camper take classes, all of a sudden, it's important that we have equipment for them to practice on. Not that I'm complaining! 

So, I'm doing that. When the others do their runs, I have to sit in the spectator section (the 3-foot high x-pen) and watch. I bark and cheer. Ok, I'm not cheering. I'm telling them to hurry up because I want another pass. 

I haven't been swimming in a couple months. Camper, Mer and I all developed UTIs and Mom figured it might be from the pool. So I need to switch to a new pool. But Mom wanted me to get my cardiologist consult done first. I saw him last week, and he said I am in great condition. He doesn't want to see me for at least a year to 18 months. So now I have to find myself a new pool. 

Always something to do, you know? 

I have a bit of an issue with my right front leg I need to get checked out tomorrow. Mom says I shouldn't worry about it. I know it has something to do with the swollen inflammed pad that used to be in my foot that is gone. Mom always thought I had a tiny piece of blackberry thorn there, although the work-up by my vet and surgeon couldn't establish anything there. But now my lumpy pad is fine, and I've been licking with my leg a lot (it hurts sometimes). I think Mom is worried, but she won't tell me. 

Mom hasn't developed film in a while (Film. I know. This is 2008. I keep telling her she needs a digital camera). So here's a photo from about last month. It's me keeping the pack in line.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hey all you friends--everyone looks great! Boni dahling--you especially look mawvelous!







Glad to see that others enjoy sleeping and bossing other dogs around too! And it sounds like everyone is feeling ok!









My mom wanted me to tell you that anything she knows about dog behavior and health has NOTHING to do with me because I am perfect in every way and always have been!









My mom let me wear my jacket on my walk tonight. I love my jacket because it makes me feel like a superhero!







But I'm having some trouble with my feet in the cold and my mom thinks I've got arthritis in my feet. She wants to know if any of you wear booties. She thinks she might try some for me. 

Also, just in case any of you have kitty siblings I want you to know that it's important to check all lumps in your bed at this time of year!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Boots. Bah! Mom bought me some for my lumpy foot thing because walking on gravel and snow hurt my foot. I refused to walk. I wouldn't. I just stood there in the rain, snow, blistering sun. 

So Mom made nice and gave me delicious snacks and asked me very sweetly. And when I did try to walk once or twice, they made me trip and fall on my nose. So then, I pitched a fit and wouldn't even let Mom put them on me again. Not even on just that one foot. 

I've always worn Mushers Secret Paw Wax. And that's what I'll always wear. And when I'm done playing outside, I lick it off. It tastes pretty good.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have the paw stuff but it doesn't help with my arthritis.







I think it gets a little colder here than there, Boni!









And you are a beagle mix which means that are very stubborn and princess-like!







I, on the other hand, do not a have a stubborn bone in my body!









It is very easy to bribe me with treats though. I LOVE anything edible and even some things that my mom says are NOT edible!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Rafi says you are stubborn.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hey, where are all the other seniors?????

Oh Kramer, where are you??????????????


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mom is denying my senior citizenship. Grey eyebrows and arthritis do not count? She says this is the little person who's making me very grey all of a sudden. 










I have a check up next week. They make me go to the doctor twice a year now. Mom gets upset when the card comes and says senior checkup. 

Loves,

Morgan


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Morgan, you are only 7! You're still a spring chicken! And I understand about those puppies. Our neighbor's puppy (who Rafi loves for some bizarre reason) tried to play with me last week and I barked right in her face. Youngsters these days--they just don't teach them respect anymore!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for calling me a spring chicken. Some days I feel really well. Other days not so much. Mom thinks it's what I'm eating and is getting me something different next week when she gets paid.

I try to teach that puppy respect. He knows what's mine and I can make him jump 5 feet just by looking at him. Most of the time, he just needs a good smack. Right now, I was feeling tired and am very glad Mom put him in his box for a nap!

Morgan


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I used to do a lot of puppy educating myself but now I'm not very stable and I can't hear and I get really nervous when they get anywhere near me so I yell and yell so they stay very far away!









Are you getting supplements? My mom gives me lots of those and they really make me feel good!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mom gives me glucosamine and condrotin even though my doctor says Mom sees improvement becuase she wants to. 

What do you take for supplements? I get a little stiff walking up the stairs and don't run so much as I used to. I remind Mom if she forgets my pill. I sit in the door to the kitchen and stare at the shelf where she keeps them until she says 'Oh yeah, I forgot your pill'


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Morgan,

My mom has tried A LOT of different supplements for my arthritis. Currently I'm on Springtime Inc.'s Longevity plus a Cetyl-M supplement plus Ester-C. That combo seems to be working very well because I am more mobile, even in this cold weather.









She says that the Longevity by itself should work very well for a dog that is just beginning to have arthritis. My brother has HD and ED and he is on a double dose of Longevity and doing great!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for the tip on longevity! Mom wants to know how you take the powder. I'm good about pills but not sure how I'd like powder mixed into gooshy food. Never had canned food before...

I've had arthritis for a few years now. Have to admit, after my brother Luther died, I let myself go. I was 58 lbs but ballooned up to 87 lb with all the yum yums the twins were giving me. We went to the doctor a few weeks ago to weigh in the buff beast and now I'm 68lbs. I hope my doctor doesn't make Mom feel bad again for letting me eat all the stuff the kids didn't want!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Well here are the Grumpy Old Men. They refuse to come online and insist that I do all the talking for them as they let their dinners digest


















Both are doing well. Heinrich seems very settled and is understanding that he is indeed NOT the Boss of Mas!








I think I would actually go on a limb here and say that he may even _like_ Mas. 

Most times Mas pretends like Heinrich is not here (probably some wishful thinking) however when Heinrich is upset, Mas is very quick to check in on him and give him a "It's ok Buddy" lick







Although they are usually looking for the other if separated.










The cold air is back so Mas will be doing his regular trips to the vet for cartrophen and accupunture. All seems to be well with Heinrich, he is gaining strength in his back end and is very quick on his feet!

Oh ya and there was Halloween, I always tell Mas that he is "King of the World" and luckily his pals Kelso & Allie found the perfect attire for his majesty in KC and promptly shipped it north


















Since it was Heinrich's first Halloween with us we took it easy on his costume so as not to freak him out too much...since he is not lovin' his new sharp red raincoat (pictures of that coming soon to a picture forum near you!) 










These guys keep me pretty busy!

I ♥ my Seniors


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Guys! Thanks for checking in! You both look great and I loved Mas's Halloween costume. Luckily I just got to be me on Halloween! 

Morgan--My mom puts that powder right in my food. I like it and believe you me, if I don't like something I will throw it right on the floor! That's what I do with the garlic powder she tries to put in there! Ha! My food also has a little water in it and some other yummy things like canned (that's how I lost weight!) or fresh chicken, salmon, sardines, hard boiled eggs, raw meat, etc.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

dylan here.

glad to hear from others my age. why do skinners think that just because we get a couple of gray whiskers that we're old? morgan, babe, you're as gorgeous as ever. 

i don't know about y'all, but i want play just as much as when i was a pup. i'm a lot better at catching and i have a stronger grip and always win the tug games. plus, i can find stuff my mom hides, like in the cupboards. shoot, i can even open the cupboard doors and get my toy out myself. she gets all happy and cheers when i just sit there and look at the door. silly girl, whatever makes her happy. yea, i'd like to see a puppy do that!

chama, ask your mom where does she get that stuff for you. is it a pill that she'll hide in my food or is it a tasty morsel?

okay, i gotta go check on my soldiers. dad is in the room with them unattended. i have to keep my eye on him 24/7.

later,
dylan rynn-tynn-flynn


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD10
> 
> Oh ya and there was Halloween, I always tell Mas that he is "King of the World" and luckily his pals Kelso & Allie found the perfect attire for his majesty in KC and promptly shipped it north










The halloween pics! Glad you found your way back here
















Kelso and Allie have been patiently awaiting the pictures of Mas in his costume. And we know how hard it is for Kelso to be patient







Looks like they had a great time and love the bandana for Heinrich!!!

Sounds like the boys are fantastic







. Cannot wait to see Heinrich in his slick new slicker!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Dylan! 

My idea of a good time has always been to be outside hiking and chasing bunnies and deer. Unfortunately my mom moved to the city, not once but twice! So I've had to become a city dog. I never was big into toys although I did used to know a lot of tricks when I was younger and I could fancy catch balls. Then these gsds kept coming along and stealing my toys and finally I just said, "Forget it, you can have 'em. Just stay off of MY bed!"









As for the Longevity stuff, that's a powder and you can find it here: http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/121/2

They also have something different called Joint Health and that is tasty tabs. I used to be on those before my arthritis and lungs got really bad. But my brother is on the Longevity too. 

I'm also on these senior vitamins that Kramer recommended. My mom thinks they are really helping me. They are here: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Vetri-Science-Canine-Plus-Senior/125014.aspx

Ok, time to go back to napping so I can rest up for my late night walk. Lots of bunny spotting at that hour!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Great to see the updates. Thanks for the thread! My girls are holding their own. Scrappy (roughly 15) has cancer and is still sleeping and eating a lot, which is a good thing! Chloe, who suffers from an autoimmune disease, had a recent flare-up, but is in good spirits at least! Here they are:

Scrappy










Chloe:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks, chama


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Chloe does NOT look like she is in good spirits at all! She looks like she wants to call the ASPCA! I've seen that look before...

Barker the elder (13), recouping from a UTI, with a bad back is sacked out on the bed. Barker the younger(10), recouping from having a cancerous spleen removed, is sacked out on the cold kitchen floor. the horse (30) is in her paddock, the last I knew recovered from the abscess in her hoof, and depending upon Barker the younger's recovery, I may get out to see her this weekend. The truck, nearly 18, is in the driveway awaiting duty as doggy ambulence for tomorrow's hospital run.
Me, older than any of them, I'm setting her grumping at the computer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I, [email protected] 14+7 mos am really slowing down. I just like to sleep, eat and when mom picks me up, I go out to do my bizness. I can't keep up with the two GSD's that live with me, they want my food because it takes me a long time to eat and Onyx will hover til mom makes her go to her place. Last night mom came home and saw I had poo stuck to my feathers on my butt, so I got a good grooming and nail trim, which wore me out completely...I am just taking this life day by day, and I have had a great one, helped to raise two kids, baby parrots and went on many camping trips over the years. Mom loves me and knows that I am having a hard go of it now that the snow and cold have made my bones ache, and walking is a huge workout! I dream of chasing bunnies and the cats and that **** African Grey Magnum calls me all the time "Clover, Clover come on, Lets go", I am laying right next to the cage, cant he see that I am sleeping? Here is a pic of me in the warm sunny morning this Summer.







K-back to my nap:zzzzz


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ah, thanks for taking time out of your nap schedule to check in, Clover. You sure are a cutie.







And this weather is really rough on the old joints, isn't it? My mom has been getting on my case to hurry up on walks because it's so cold out but I just can't move very quickly anymore. 

You take good care now!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww, these faces and stories are too sweet.







Middle may have the oldest household entirely. 

Kramer asked me to post this: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=871946&page=2#Post871946

And warned me NOT







to talk about his casual pooping, as in, "If I gotta go, I'm gonna go...whether it's in my bed, near your foot, or on the sidewalk..."


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello all, my name is Sandi. I am a 13 1/2 y/o Scotch Collie. I have been with my Mommy since I was an 8 week old ball of hair. I am getting older, I move a bit slower, I sleep alot, mostly on mommy's bed. (I just do it because she's OCD and won't move me off the bed, but it drives her nuts that she can't make it in the mornings








)
My joints are getting stiffer, so Mommy gives me glucosamine, I have cataracts and am almost blind, so I am given natural meds for that.
I live with a bunch of crazy cats - who I am indifferent to and a very annoying brother.










We live only a few meters from a protected forest, shhhhh....... I'm off-lead 










That's my Mommy's favorite picture of me.







It always makes her smile.

I'm here, just plugging away, taking it day by day.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Kramer haven't you explained to Jean that it's that darned GSD back? Gives out & you really don't know what's happening with the BMs most of the time. We got that here too & I try to look at it as I am happy that it is the right texture and not runny!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni checking back in. I went to the vet the other day about the lumpy thing in my foot that is gone, but my leg hurts, so Mom thought it moved up my leg.

Turns out, my leg is fine, and Dr. H kind of thinks Mom worries too much (which we all know is true.). Dr. H thinks I lick my wrist because I might have "a touch" of arthritis there. But my foot is healed, after 2 years of hurting. And all is good. 

Clover, don't worry about poop in your tail feathers. We have spent 14+ years of lour lives training our staff so that they can deal with these sorts of issues for us. Just let your people fix things up when they need fixing up, and enjoy those naps. I love naps. That's one of the great things about being older and wiser. We appreciate the fine things in life more -- like a quiet nap. If only our younger siblings left us alone in peace.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I thoroughly enjoyed this thread. Keep them coming....I see my future in being "staff" to Gracie!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi all!

Glad to see Kramer checking in and the two barker sisters.









I wanted to tell Kramer that my sister Cleo had a poop incident about a month ago. It slipped out right onto the little bed Cleo sleeps on that is right next to my mom's head!







Luckily Cleo eats raw food so her poops are perfect and have no smell. My brother Rafi was trying to clean up the evidence so that Cleo wouldn't be embarrassed but my mom caught him.







Now he sticks his nose up Cleo's butt all of the time to see if there are any more snacks!










Oh, and Boni, I do that with my wrists too sometimes. My mom figured it was my arthritis so she gives me this stuff called "Get Up and Go" at night and that makes me feel better.

Guess what? Today my mom took me and Rafi to a little wooded island that is an off leash dog area. I was SO excited that I was jumping up and down and tagging my mom!







I got to sniff and pee everywhere at my very own pace while my brother literally ran around me circles with that silly soccer ball in his mouth. Honestly, I think that guy has jumping beans inside of him!









My mom took us later in the day when they weren't as many dogs but there was a moment where I was surrounded. Everyone was trying to sniff me at once and I got a bit worried so I yelled right in their faces and they scattered like leaves in a big wind! Ha, I still have it in me!










Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Keep those updates coming in! 

Peace out and power to the seniors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Clover!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

All you seniors, I just want you to know how beautiful you are! May you have the best of everything in your twilight years, comfort, warmth, fresh yummy soft food and some good memories to keep you young. Sweet Clover is trying to sprout wings to become an







snowbird, she wants the sun and warmth back, Winter is for those...young GSD's!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I woke up from my deep sleep because I remembered that I forgot to welcome Sandi!







Sandi you are quite beautiful. My (dearly departed) brother Basu's best friend was a collie named Pearl. She was quite a character!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Naomi is fast approaching 14 on December 28th. To us every day is one more we are grateful for. She is on Glycoflex 111 and fish oil supplements. 
We tried Deramaxx last year and one week later she had a bad attack of vestibular disease. So that eneded that. After a slow recovery she now uses a ramp to go out, but still has some slight head tilt when going down.
I love to spend time here amongst you all!

The first pic is with one of my daughters, Em, who took all the photos.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, Naomi, you are such a regal looking senior. Happy early Birthday, do you know how many that is in our years? 98! I am that plus a few mos. When we get this age we no longer have to keep it a secret! I love the close ups of you and your beautiful grey highlights. I wish you lived with me instead of the young- rambunctious Kacie and Onyx, we could go down the ramp together, taking our sweet time! Take care on the way back up, Clover


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Great photos. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Naomi is beautiful - and a lucky girl to have carpeting!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Naomi thanks you all for giving her such great compliments! 
She wants (only) Clover to know that "the ramp" just works good sometimes. That's because it's so hard to remember how to use it. 
So she barks for help and wants to know if she can have an escalator instead....

Most of her patrolling is now done with her eyes, but she has found the perfect spots to settle down into serious business.
I think the little white dog residing across the street has kept her as sharp as she is, for as long as she has been!
Somebody has to keep a watch out for that darn dog, racing off leash, into the woods.
Just let that garage door open, and Naomi is ready.

Yes LJsMom, the carpeting is good to her bones and sure footing.
But the kitchen is a sea of mats and runners to get her to the deck and ramp. And there is a never ending river of water under them from her slurping- but we don't care!
After having the vestibular bout we are soooo thankful she can make it there.
This forum has helped me prepare for the inevitable, and I am just enjoying everyday we do have. What a fellowship here and God bless you for drawing me near.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Well, my Mom is finally going to show both of the seniors in our household in one thread.
The youngest "senior" in this household is my little sis Maggie. I wasn't a year old when my two mom's fell so in love with me that they wanted another German Shepherd also. Since my one mom was in college they ended up getting Maggie down close to her college area. Well, Maggie was a scared little thing of absolutely everything and had a lot of issues to overcome. Because both of my moms spent so much time with her helping her overcome her fear, she turned out to be a pretty good lil sis. In the past few months she hasn't even gotten worried about thunderstorms or guns going off. I have to say, she's come a long way in her nine and a half years. Maggie is in pretty good health but for some reason, she likes to lick a spot on her leg and gets a lick granuloma every once in a while. She looks silly in her e-collar but I can't laugh at her because once in a while I get put into one too. 
Here is my buddy, Maggie at 9 1/2 years old taken last week. Yes, I know she's pretty grey around the muzzle but the silly little girl has been grey since she was two years old. She's still the Queen of our household and a very well behaved gal.







[/img] 
Now, since I am the oldest "senior" here, except my mom of course, I'll tell you I adore both of my moms. I get along with both of the other "girl GSD's" and I never bother the kitty cats. I love being with my humans and follow them from room to room. For some reason my moms tell me how much they love me and the girls every day. I can't talk but when I look at them with my bright shiny eyes or lay my head on their lap, I know they realize how much I love them also. I just turned 10 years old in September and my moms get sad when they think I am getting older. I don't act it and they say I don't look it either. They've lost a couple of other GSD's in my time and I know how sad they were over their loss. They said they just treasure every day they have with Maggie and I. One thing they did was get another pup that is so full of energy. She helps keep us young also and gives me another beautiful playmate. Yep, they say they want to keep all of us forever. So here I am, this was taken on my 10th birthday. You can see where my leg had been shaved. I broke a canine tooth on my nylabone and they thought it may have to be removed but they ended up leaving it alone. I sure didn't want to be a toothless old man. Oh, my name is Jesse.
[img]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y95/jazzmatazz/DSC_0071-5.jpg[/img]


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How wonderful to see and hear about more seniors! Everyone looks fabulous! Can you believe that people take dogs like us to animal shelters and leave us there?







My mom is always telling people to adopt seniors because we're so wonderful.









Did anyone get any turkey yesterday? I didn't! Can you believe it? My mom brought home a container and I was sure it was for me but she said it was for her!







She did give Rafi and I chicken and sweet potatoes and pumpkin but that's not really so special since we get it a lot.









Guess what? Cleo has started begging. My mom taught her to sit a couple of years ago so now when my mom is putting fresh chicken or salmon or something yummy in our bowls Cleo goes over to her and sits in front of her and _then my mom puts a plate with some of OUR special food down for Cleo_. Can you believe that? Cleo is so spoiled. My mom does anything she tells her too.









Ok, time for me to head out for walk number two! Hope everyone else is doing well. Be sure to report in soon!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

With tears in my eyes as I type this, I have to update this thread: On Wed. Nov 26, 2008, Clover went to the rainbow bridge to give my grandma who would have been 100 on that day- a gift of herself in her puppy form, without pain or old age. She started failing in July, but rallied, and gave us three more months of her fuzzyself, to help me come to grips with her health issues, and what was to come... We had to make the dreaded decision, and in her eyes, I saw that look, she was ready to go to the bridge, not able to walk on her rear legs with out help, and her appetite was gone, she could not keep her food or water inside long enough for nourishment. RIP Sweet Clover, we were blessed to know you for 14 yrs, 8 mos and 9 days. You are greatly missed, but we take comfort in knowing that you are with Itty Bitty GReat GRandma who took you into her open arms with a raw meaty bone in her hand! Happy #100 Grandma Fritz, I hope you enjoy your new fuzzybutt, please take good care of her.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Clover.







Oh Jane, Kacie and Onyx.









We're sorry. We know how beloved Clover is, and how hard losing her must be. 

What a wonderful life she has had.
















There is no greater testament to love and friendship than what you have shared. 

Zamboni, Camper and Meri and their human, who weeps for your loss, Lori,


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Clover!







We will miss you! You really were the cutest dog in the world and I know you brought your family so much love and joy. I feel honored to have had you join us on this senior thread. I am glad you are free from pain now and are running through fields with your human great-grandma. 

Your internet canine pals will miss you and send your mom and the rest of your family big hugs.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry Jane and family







Clover looked like a special dog. I loved that pic you had posted of her in this thread
















Run Free Clover!

Our girl Meeka passed on Nov 26th as well, 2 years ago







I hope they are having fun, maybe playing with each other and looking over us.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl. You can post also in the Loving Memory Section...

She had a wonderful life.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you all for the sympathy. It has been a hard few days and I came back to this thread last night to see her pic again! I am glad she was a part of this thread, even though she wasn't a GSD. Magnum(african grey) calls for her. It is funny, but Magnum will not say Kacie or Onyx. I wonder if he will finally learn their names and start calling for them. He still calls Stomper, who passed 13 years ago, this month.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this. My most sincere condolensces.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Deepest sympathy on the loss of Clover. No finer present will your grandmother receive.

RIP Clover, special beautiful girl.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







Clover.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Clover










My deepest sympathies


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Having been away, I just read of Clover passing on. I give you my thoughts and prayers in this time and wish you the peace of knowing what all the loving care had meant to her.


----------

